# Halflytely



## 17165 (Jul 14, 2005)

Anybody used this? I was terrified of the Fleet that my M.D. recommended because I don't want to throw up. I asked about Visicol and the P.A. called and recommended Halflytely instead. She said it doesn't taste as bad as the Fleet, and she's said that her patients who have had both say the Halflytely was no big deal, but they would never do the fleet again.I'm a little peeved because I think the only reason they are veering me away from the Visicol is because they don't know much about it, and they don't want to make the effort to learn. I'm really hoping she's telling me the truth. I would rather drink two liters of something that doesn't taste as bad as the Fleet, than an ounce of something that's going to make me gag and possibly throw up. I'm really depressed and not at all prepared for this. I've had an upper endo before, so I'm not that nervous about going under, but I am really nervous about the prep.lsl


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Halflytly is the just fluid one where you don't need anything else like an enyma, right? It tastes kindof salty and a bit disgusting but I have really curvy intestines(curvier than the adverage person) and enyma's make me feel like I'm about to die in pain so of corse going without it is a lot better for me. If you don't mind drinking a lot then you'll prefer it too I'm sure







That is my preferance.Smile


----------

